# 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, last night i went outside to see all the engine oil spilled out of the car it was a huge mess. Does anyone know what could have caused this and what the repair bill could be?


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (hyeedo818)*

well it could be a couple of things, one your drain plug is loose or missing two you could of hit something on the street and knocked a hole in your oil pan? i dont think yoiur oil filter is loose? its on top and you sure would of smelled the hot oil if that was leaking
what it will cost? depends on which one of these it is? to tighten up the drain plug and refill wouldnt cost much.
but if you dented in and ruined the oil pan? it could be very spendy then


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (hyeedo818)*

Maybe the Numb Nuts a Glendale VW did not tighten the screw or missing washer?


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (MarkusWolf)*

more like a new oil pan -___-
430$ bill 
that could have been 4 tires
fml


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (hyeedo818)*

hyeedo your saying it was the oil pan?
what happened to it? was it hit or was it a factory defect?
if it just had a small hole puncture it could of been hammered out and welded for allot less than that.
im just curious, thanks


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (minnvw)*

What the hell. 
the dealer called saying that there was engine metal scraps found in the oil pan and that this may have damaged the engine. They said they needed to warn me before putting on the new oil pan just in case there was damage.
He says I may have driven the vehicle with no oil therefore resulting in wear on the engine. How is that possible if all the oil drained on my driveway flooding it with oil. 
Are these people psycho?


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (minnvw)*

The oil pan was probably hit by a rocck or something on the highway but the car was not driven with low oil. And now they want to pull something new on me saying there may be engine damage................
wowwww


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (hyeedo818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyeedo818* »_What the hell. 
the dealer called saying that there was engine metal scraps found in the oil pan Are these people psycho? 
 

Did they say where the metal scraps came from? If they found metal in your pan there could be some engine damage i agree .
That metal he found could be unrelated to the oil pan damage.
I dont think you did any damage to the engine driving it with no oil, like the other post , you would have seen the light come on and stopped.
You need to call him back and have him explain some of these questions. If this metal came from your top end of the engine fixing the oil pan wont arrive at anything.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_ 
Did they say where the metal scraps came from? If they found metal in your pan there could be some engine damage i agree .
That metal he found could be unrelated to the oil pan damage.
I dont think you did any damage to the engine driving it with no oil, like the other post , you would have seen the light come on and stopped.
You need to call him back and have him explain some of these questions. If this metal came from your top end of the engine fixing the oil pan wont arrive at anything.

ding ding ding ding. we have a winner! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
you would have KNOWN if ur engine has been run dry. it would be loud, slow, and you would have seen warnings long before it all dripped out.
im thinking you had a small bit of damage to the pan from something and it was really crappy from the factory and cracked or formed a leak somewhere.
ask to see the pan and take pics for your own protection.


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (Krieger)*

I have the old pan
they changed my brake pads 
but on the paper it says rear pads does that include the front too? They didn't charge for it,


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (hyeedo818)*

and the retards wrote on the paper my battery was dead....... and they replaced it 
wtff


----------



## tttomdemaria (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (hyeedo818)*

thats why u dont take it to the dealer lol they always pull that ****


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 09 cc leaked out all the engine oil (tttomdemaria)*

they did it for free but lol?
My REAR pads wear faster than the front? I didnt get charged for all that just the oil pan


----------

